# Sunny's Album



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi! I made an album for Sunny! Now i can always remember her!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww morla that's wonderful 

Its very good


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks! It actually took me an hour to make!


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

What a great way to remember your precious Sunny  Very nice, And very creative!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, that's wonderful! It just so happened that today I was thinking, should I make a scrapbook of Photos of Sunny? I make cards as a hobby but I made 2 scrapbooks in my life, one for my godmother on Chinese New Year at her place (took 4 months---it was a BIG project  ) and one for my sister of her bridal shower. But now that I saw your scrapbook, I am really tempted to do one of Sunny! Great work!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

wow Morla what a wonderful idea! Such a beautiful way to remember Sunny Your book for Sunny is gorgeous!
I think Im going to do a scrapbook of my birds too since you have inspired me.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

clem&peeps said:


> What a great way to remember your precious Sunny  Very nice, And very creative!


Thank-you! I love doing crafts like that!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

xoxsarahxox said:


> wow Morla what a wonderful idea! Such a beautiful way to remember Sunny Your book for Sunny is gorgeous!
> I think Im going to do a scrapbook of my birds too since you have inspired me.


I inspired you? Cool!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Annie said:


> Wow, that's wonderful! It just so happened that today I was thinking, should I make a scrapbook of Photos of Sunny? I make cards as a hobby but I made 2 scrapbooks in my life, one for my godmother on Chinese New Year at her place (took 4 months---it was a BIG project  ) and one for my sister of her bridal shower. But now that I saw your scrapbook, I am really tempted to do one of Sunny! Great work!


You should make a scrapbook of Sunny! Post it to like i did! Thart would be awsome!


----------



## Em&Me (Jul 31, 2011)

Ooo yay thank you for the amazing idea! What a perfect way to honor your beautiful baby! She is probably smiling down on you right now and every moment of your life :lovebirds:


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

It's wonderful. You show some real talent and handiwork !


----------



## munnith (Aug 28, 2011)

ohh thats very nice morla


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

awww thats such a sweet project morla...and a very therapeutic as well...


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank-you everybody! You make me feel good!


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaawwwwwww that just made me kinda cryyyy thats soo awesome and cute <3


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

Morla, that is beautiful, i love it!! im glad you found a great way to remember her. You did a wonderful job!


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

Great job, Morla. I don't feel shy to say that your album has made me cry. Very touchy. RIP Sunny.


----------



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

ah the album looks great hun xxxx


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Awesome job Morla! Very, very special. I do believe you have inspired me as well!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

That is the best feeling in the world that you guys gave to me! Thank-you.

I feel good when i inspire people.


----------

